# Kaido Vs Kizaru



## Amol (Nov 2, 2018)

Because I can't make it in BD yet.


----------



## Milkomeda (Nov 2, 2018)

I wonder if Kizaru wanted to die when he offered to go to Wano


----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 2, 2018)

Kizaru admitted that victory or defeat could be decided in a single moment with Marco. The equivalent of Marco in Luffy just got one-shot while doing no damage so connect the dots.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 2, 2018)

Kizaru couldn't even get past an exhausted, out of shape old man....atleast make it Akainu so I somehow defend the Team Admiral with a straight face.


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 2, 2018)

Extreme difficulty win for Kaido.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 2, 2018)

It'll never be anything less than extreme difficulty at this level. But I've maintained that Akainu ≈ Shanks ≈ Kaido ≈ Mihawk. So Kaido.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blacku (Nov 2, 2018)

After Analyzing every panel of this chapter, I have come the conclusion that Kizaru would not be able to solo the BM and Kaido tag team with anything less than Extreme difficulty.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 2, 2018)

LightSpeed Kick to the balls.

GG.


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Kaidou High diff"]


----------



## Milkomeda (Nov 2, 2018)

Kizaru flys into Kaidos bat at the speed of light. Kizaru gets knocked all the way to Raftel


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 2, 2018)

Kizaru makes a light club


Stalemate


----------



## X18999 (Nov 2, 2018)

Extreme because it'll be tough for Kaidou to chase down a fleeing Kizaru.


----------



## Magentabeard (Nov 2, 2018)

Kaidou with mid or upper mid difficulty


----------



## Phantom Thief (Nov 2, 2018)

Kaido with high-difficulty.


----------



## Quipchaque (Nov 2, 2018)

Have you ever seen a man run away at the speed of light?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 2, 2018)

Kizaru was shook by Ben Beckmann's gun.


----------



## Djomla (Nov 2, 2018)

Seraphoenix said:


> Kizaru admitted that victory or defeat could be decided in a single moment with Marco. The equivalent of Marco in Luffy just got one-shot while doing no damage so connect the dots.



No, he didn't. Kizaru is a troll. Same happened with Beckman. He trolled him and gave up but in the next panel didn't give a darn about him and just continue attacking.

Emperors can fight Admirals and that's it. Commanders are leagues below.

Anyway a fight between Admiral and Emperor can go either way. Best to wait and actually see any of them fighting seriously on panel and decide.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 2, 2018)

Djomla said:


> No, he didn't. Kizaru is a troll. Same happened with Beckman. He trolled him and gave up but in the next panel didn't give a darn about him and just continue attacking.
> 
> Emperors can fight Admirals and that's it. Commanders are leagues below.
> 
> Anyway a fight between Admiral and Emperor can go either way. Best to wait and actually see any of them fighting seriously on panel and decide.


Give evidence that Kizaru was not being serious there. This 'troll' thing is a nice little tool you guys use to discount anything he says.

Next panel???? You're outright lying now. Reread that chapter. He only attacked after Beckmann left the area.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 2, 2018)

Djomla said:


> Best to wait and actually see any of them fighting seriously on panel and decide.


what's there to wait   Don't pretend now that WB vs Akainu didn't happen.


----------



## charles101 (Nov 2, 2018)

Gion would be an Admiral finally.


----------



## YoshiPower (Nov 2, 2018)

More interested in VS Shanks tbh. Imagine the lil man tanking Kaidous hit


----------



## TheWiggian (Nov 2, 2018)

Kaidou high (mid-high) diff just like Fuji.


----------



## Lord Stark (Nov 2, 2018)

Seraphoenix said:


> Kizaru admitted that victory or defeat could be decided in a single moment with Marco. The equivalent of Marco in Luffy just got one-shot while doing no damage so connect the dots.



Marco is clearly stronger than Luffy imo.  I still consider MF Garp's destructive output to be Yonko level and Marco took his attack fine.


----------



## Extravlad (Nov 2, 2018)

Kaido high-high diff


----------



## Lord Melkor (Nov 2, 2018)

Lord Stark said:


> Marco is clearly stronger than Luffy imo.  I still consider MF Garp's destructive output to be Yonko level and Marco took his attack fine.



Marco would have tanked his attack with his regenaration. I would not be surprised if Katakuri is the weakest Yonko first mate.


----------



## Quipchaque (Nov 2, 2018)

Lord Melkor said:


> Marco would have tanked his attack with his regenaration. I would not be surprised if Katakuri is the weakest Yonko first mate.



Yeah me neither tbh. It definitely looks like Marco is stronger than Katakuri cause there is no way that the admirals are that much weaker than Kaido that he can hold his own against them while Luffy gets 1-shot from Kaido.


----------



## TheOmega (Nov 2, 2018)

Kizaru gon get hit so hard that he gon end up flying back in time to the moment Kaido arrived at Wano lmaoo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bernkastel (Nov 2, 2018)

High to very high diff..doubt it'll be extreme diff but who knows..maybe it's just the hype train talking


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 2, 2018)

Kaidou wins extreme difficulty.


----------



## Ruse (Nov 2, 2018)

Kaido mid diff, never thought I’d be saying that.


----------



## Gledania (Nov 2, 2018)

Kaido mid/High diff.


----------



## trance (Nov 2, 2018)

the admiral v. yonko breads are now far more cancerous  

ot: kaido high difficulty


----------



## convict (Nov 2, 2018)

High difficulty.


----------



## Gohara (Nov 3, 2018)

Kaidou wins that match up with around the league of mid difficulty, Kaidou's club has wounded a high ranking yonkou commander more than we've seen Kizaru's techniques wound pre time skip supernovas.  Kizaru's offense is impressive however more because of it's versatility than it's firepower, Kaidou's offense is significantly more impressive.  Kaidou's defense is also significantly more impressive.  Kaidou likely also has superior haki.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Nov 3, 2018)

Kaidou mid-diffs.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Nov 3, 2018)

Kaido high diff


----------



## Maruo (Nov 3, 2018)

Based on the latest chapter, there is a huge gap between Yonko and first mates. Big Mom soloing her crew was not an exaggeration (she may even be able to do so multiple times over). I don't think Luffy and first mates differ all that much at this point. I also don't believe that Marco is that much stronger than the first mates. Rather than scale Marco up based on feats from the MF war, I think it makes more sense to scale people like Garp down.

I still believe that, at the very least, the color trio is still very strong. However, I now think there was a fairly large gap between MF Akainu and MF Whitebeard, at least at the start of the war. Akainu was able to close the gap by taking advantage of Squardo's and his own sneak attacks as well as Whitebeard's emotional fluctuations. In my opinion, Kaido is just barely weaker than Whitebeard at the start of the MF war but surpasses him pretty quickly as Whitebeard weakens.

Based on all of this, and my belief that Kizaru should be at nearly the same level as Akainu, I think that Kaido takes this with either high mid or low high difficulty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vengarl (Nov 3, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Kizaru couldn't even get past an exhausted, out of shape old man....atleast make it Akainu so I somehow defend the Team Admiral with a straight face.


Are we talking about Z, Rayleigh or Whitebeard?


----------



## Zuhaitz (Nov 4, 2018)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> Have you ever seen a man run away at the speed of light?


Mihawk could, he is the running away King.


----------



## Quipchaque (Nov 4, 2018)

Zuhaitz said:


> Mihawk could, he is the running away King.



I am mildly amused. Take this rep.


----------



## DA hawk (Nov 5, 2018)

Kaidou high diff.


----------



## Luke (Nov 6, 2018)

Kaidou wins, high difficulty.


----------



## trance (Nov 6, 2018)

Avalon said:


>



you use that emote again and i'm gonna neg you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 6, 2018)

redrum said:


> you use that emote again and i'm gonna neg you


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 6, 2018)

People are overhyping Luffy abilities here 
He is far more fragile slower and easier to hit than Marco 
And so so much slower fragile and easier to hit than kizaru

Kaido feat is of no consequence


----------



## Gohara (Nov 6, 2018)

What evidence is there that Kizaru and Marco are significantly superior in speed to Luffy?


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Nov 6, 2018)

Kaido takes it. Light speed attacks are probably parried and taken out and then he oneshots him with a Haki imbued punch.


----------



## neonlight (Nov 11, 2018)

Kaido, at worst, high diffs Kizaru.


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Nov 11, 2018)

High to extreme diff for the Beast

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DA hawk (Nov 11, 2018)

Mid diff is around Law Vs smoker and doffy Vs Law. 

I can't picture a fight between an admiral and yonkou to be this easy. Even if it's the strongest yonkou Vs the weakest admiral.


----------



## Lord Melkor (Nov 11, 2018)

For now I would assume World's Strongest Creature would take it high difficulty, I think Akainu would push him to extreme. I do not think that someone willing to oppose potential Big Mom-Kaidou meeting is much below them. Kizaru may be also a bit stronger that Fujitora and Green Bull as he is most experienced Admiral.


----------



## nmwn93 (Nov 11, 2018)

Man... Kizaru gets that w. High diff at most.


----------



## StarlightAshley (Nov 11, 2018)

Kizaru is so fast but his brain is so slow. LOL 

Kaido is big and scary but he's not so tough when he's drunk, although he's a dragon 

One Kizaru is but not enough to slay a big scary dragon! Perhaps 2?


----------

